# UWQHD oder WQHD 144 Hz, G-Sync, mind. 27 Zoll bis 1000 Euro



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

Moin! 

Kurz vorweg, ich habe von Monitoren nicht viel Ahnung. Habe mich jedoch etwas im Netz belesen. Nun brauche ich eure Empfehlung für meine Zwecke. 

Auf dem Monitor soll hauptsächlich gezockt werden. Eigentlich alles querbeet. Shooter, Rennspiele, Rollenspiele etc. 
Bis auf Diablo, GTA, The Division und Wildlands Spiele ich nicht online. Also keine schnellen Shooter wie BF. 

Was ich haben möchte :

Mindestens 27 Zoll, größer ist immer besser  
Nvidia -G-Sync 
144 hz
1440p

Kein 4k. 
Panel? Keine Ahnung. Hat alles Vor und Nachteile. Was ist besser für meine Einsatzzwecke? 

Ich bin bereit bis 1000 Euro auszugeben. Einen Monitor kauft man ja nicht alle Jahre  

Nun gibt es aber auch diese Ultra wide HD Monitore. Bringt mir das beim zocken irgendwelche Vorteile? Oder ist das eher hinderlich / nervig, da das Bild so "breit" ist? 

Was haltet ihr von den Asus Monitoren der ROG Serie? 

Könnt ihr mir bestimmte Monitore für meine Zwecke vorschlagen? 

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

Nachtrag : ich liebäugel mit dem Asus ROG Swift PG279Q. Empfehlenswert, oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

Wofür brauchst du denn sowas Teures (wegen G-Sync), wenn du nichts schnelles spielst?  
Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus? Hauptsächlich GraKa und CPU. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

Günstiger darf es natürlich immer sein  

Meine restliche Hardware :
I7 6700k
Asus Maximus Hero Alpha 
16GB RAM @ 3200 MHz 
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW 
Betriebssystem auf Samsung SSD, Spiele auf m. 2

Vielleicht brauch man die ganzen Sachen nicht, aber es ist halt nett zu haben und einen Monitor kauft man sich ja nicht alle Jahre 

Und ich möchte mir so etwas mal gönnen. Die beste Hardware nutzt ja nichts, wenn es nicht vernünftig dargestellt wird


----------



## teachmeluv (28. April 2017)

Ich wollte das auch gar nicht schlecht reden. Wenn du das Budget hast, dann ruhig nach dem Minimalprinzip handeln, völlig legitim. 

Für G-Sync gibt es halt pro und contra, könntest du dich mal einlesen. 4k macht bei dem Setup natürlich mit dem Fokus aufs zocken nicht viel Sinn, da müssen es schon zwei 1080er sein oder eine ti, damit es flüssig wird. 

Ansonsten kann ich aber den neuen Acer Predator ggf empfehlen, der wurde auf der PCGH Seite vorgestellt, habe nur mobil gerade keinen Link dazu. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

Danke  
Momentan habe ich einen 4k @ 60Hz von Acer. Es ist halt deprimierend nicht auf der höchsten Auflösung zu zocken. Und auf WQHD könnte meine Graka mehr als 60 FPS. 
Mein Monitor hat G-Sync und das funktioniert bis 60Hz natürlich wunderbar. Aber alles was drüber geht habe ich diese Tearing (heißt das so?)  

Bei einem 144 oder 165 Hz Monitor würde G-Sync bis 144 Hz, bzw 165 Hz greifen, richtig?


----------



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

Ah, noch eine Frage... 
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass bald G-Sync 2 oder HDR bei PC Monitoren raus kommt. Wenn dem so ist würde ich mit dem Kauf noch etwas warten wollen. Möchte den Monitor gerne mehr als 5 Jahre nutzen.


----------



## Vincnt (28. April 2017)

Vermutlich zur GamesCom rum kommen sowohl von Acer, als auch von Asus die ersten 4k Monitore mit allem was das Herz begehrt..kosten aber halt auch ca. 2k.

Für mich wird es aber definitiv ein 21:9 IPS Monitor - hoffe das Acer bald mal den X34P ankündigt..


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. April 2017)

Den Asus 279q habe ich selbst und kann ihn echt empfehlen.


----------



## ch_paul87 (28. April 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Den Asus 279q habe ich selbst und kann ihn echt empfehlen.


 Danke für die Antworten. 
Greift denn G-Sync in dem Fall bis 165 Hz?


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2017)

Wenn die die 165Hz funktionieren, ja. 
Gsync geht immer von 30Hz bis maximale Bildwiederholrate.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. April 2017)

ch_paul87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Greift denn G-Sync in dem Fall bis 165 Hz?



Das Teil habe ich noch nicht übertaktet und mit 165 Hz getestet.

Die 144 Hz sind mehr als genug meiner Meinung nach.

Außerdem stemmt meine 1080 in _meinen_ Games nicht mehr als 144 FPS - zocke ULTRA wo es nur geht


----------



## Killermarkus81 (29. April 2017)

ch_paul87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Greift denn G-Sync in dem Fall bis 165 Hz?



Ich hatte gestern eine 2 stündige Diskussion über das Thema, daher hab ich keine Lust mehr hier nochmal ausführlich zu schreiben, aber du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.

Wollte nur ein paar Worte zu 21:9 los werden.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ein paar Zentimeter links und rechts mehr, so ein krassen Unterschied machen.
Das mittendrin Gefühl ist was komplett anderes.

Dafür hat das Format aber durchaus hier und da Nachteile.
Zwischensequenzen - sehr oft nicht in diesem Format vorliegend.
Durch die enorm große Fläche ist IPS Glow und Backlightbleeding ein tendenziell größeres Problem.

Aber ich denke mit dem 279Q  wirst du zurecht kommen und lieben lernen.
Über 100Hz Monitore sind definitiv kein Vergleich mit 60Hz (und wenn dann noch 80 Fps aufwärts von der Grafikkarte kommen...= super Smooth).


----------



## HGHarti (29. April 2017)

ICh selber habe einen Asus Rog 4 K Monitor und bereue es etwas .(

Erstens wegen den 60 Hz,obwohl ich damit noch leben kann.
Was mich aber wirklich stört ist das die Schrift bei Strategie Spielen so klein ist das ich in WQHD umschalten muss.(Habe sonst keine Lösung dafür gefunden)

Da hätte ich mir lieber ein WQHD Modell holen können mit 144 Hz oder so.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (29. April 2017)

HGHarti schrieb:


> ICh selber habe einen Asus Rog 4 K Monitor und bereue es etwas .(
> 
> Erstens wegen den 60 Hz,obwohl ich damit noch leben kann.
> Was mich aber wirklich stört ist das die Schrift bei Strategie Spielen so klein ist das ich in WQHD umschalten muss.(Habe sonst keine Lösung dafür gefunden)
> ...



Für mich ist mittlerweile mindestens 100Hz Pflicht,danach kommt die Display Art bzw Technologie und dann die Auflösung.
Ich finde den Sprung von Full Hd auf Wqhd sehr groß,von wqhd auf 4k dann nicht mehr ganz so heftig.

Mein gutes altes Korea Display vs 4k IPS von LG (rechts)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel87 (30. April 2017)

Vincnt schrieb:


> Vermutlich zur GamesCom rum kommen sowohl von Acer, als auch von Asus die ersten 4k Monitore mit allem was das Herz begehrt..kosten aber halt auch ca. 2k.
> 
> Für mich wird es aber definitiv ein 21:9 IPS Monitor - hoffe das Acer bald mal den X34P ankündigt..



Gut zu Wissen... hatte auf den Hp Omen X35 und den aoc 35" gewartet, beide sind ein Reinfall...

Der Acer soll laut Support Ende 2.Q- Anfang 3.Quartal kommen. Hoffentlich lohnt es diesmal, zu Warten


----------



## Nayis (1. Mai 2017)

Daniel87 schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen... hatte auf den Hp Omen X35 und den aoc 35" gewartet, beide sind ein Reinfall...
> 
> Der Acer soll laut Support Ende 2.Q- Anfang 3.Quartal kommen. Hoffentlich lohnt es diesmal, zu Warten



Warum glaubst du das beide ein Reinfall sind? Der AOC ist ja anscheinend zu langsam zum zocken, allerdings finde ich über den HP kaum Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte. Haben die Monitore das gleiche Panel verbaut? Dann stimme ich  dir zu das beide ein Reinfall sind


----------



## Daniel87 (1. Mai 2017)

Hatte vor einer Weile einen englischen Erfahrungsbericht gelesen. Lass sich nach Katastrophe. Ich warte noch natürlich noch einen Test von Prad ab.... Hatte zwar schon gelesen, dass evtl. ein hochwertigerer Panelhersteller zum Einsatz kommt, aber halt nur ein Gerücht. Aber wenn ich schon davon lese, dass dieser Monitor schon Probleme bei 75 Hz kriegt... Naja, Hoffnung sieht anders aus

Der AOC ist nicht nur anscheinend zu langsam er "IST" zu langsam . Außerdem wird er als Gaming Display beworben - vielleicht reicht das für Schach, ansonsten     Kein wunder dass  das Ding fast 2 Monate später auf dem Markt ist, sowas anzubieten grenzt schon an Frechheit.

Und da mir eine neuere Revision vom Asus ganz lieb wäre, setze ich jetzt meine Hoffnung in den Acer. Hoffentlich mit matten Rahmen


----------



## Nayis (1. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am warten auf den perfekten Monitor aber ich glaube das wird nix mehr in diesem Leben...
Irgendein Mangel muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen -.-
Überlege schon länger mir einen Asus Pg348 zu holen aber die Berichte über Glow und BLB schrecken dann doch zu sehr ab.
Hat sich das mittlerweile gebessert, weiß man da was? Vlt haben sie die Produktion (oder Qualitätssicherung  ) endlich in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## Daniel87 (1. Mai 2017)

Ich warte noch bis die Vega Karten kommen. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch nen LG mit freesync nehmen. Obwohl die Freesyncbereiche auch nicht grad das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Ansonsten dann wohl auch der PG348, dazu noch ne 1080ti.

Wenn sich da was gebessert hätte, wäre wohl eine neue Revision draußen. Von daher bezweifle ich das


----------

